# Biotherm



## Julie (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Everyone, I was just wondering how this stuff works?


----------



## cinnamongurlee (Mar 21, 2005)

i happen to really like the biosensitive line, and the moisutrizers in general.  the rest is mediocre.

items i really like...entire biosensitive line, hydra detox, age fitness creams, apricot kernel body cream, cellulichoc, lip balm, and hand cream.


----------



## medvssa (Mar 21, 2005)

I heard great things about it. I only have a body milk and it's good!


----------



## Turbokittykat (Mar 22, 2005)

I use the Biosensitive moisturiser for dry skin on my very sensitive skin and I love it. I thought it was expensive when I bought it, but I'd say it's worth it.


----------



## Bianca (Apr 4, 2005)

I recently bought Oleo Source and it does wonders for my skin!! Only flaw is that is is very expensive but I like the products. I also used Aquasource before but I like Oleo Source better, smells delicious too!!!!


----------



## Lolita (Apr 4, 2005)

I currently use the biovitamin cleanser which I really like. My only gripe is that the tube got 2 long cracks on both sides which leaked product, so I had to transfer the cleanser into a different container and wasted a lot of product doing so. 

I also really like the pure bright makeup base. Its got decent sunscreen, and gives me a nice glowy appearance


----------



## Liz (Apr 19, 2005)

i like their age-fitness moisturizer and night cream. works very well with my dry skin.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Anyone use Biotherm Skincare?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julie* 
_Hi Everyone, I was just wondering how this stuff works?_

 
prettykitty works for biotherm so she's be the PERFECT person to ask!!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 23, 2005)

My fave line EVER. I worked for them for two years. Best stuff EVERRRRRR!! I can answer any questions


----------



## Julie (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks Chelsea! 
What are some good products(cleanser, toner, moisturizer) to use for dry combination skin?
Also, have you used Source Therapie? It sounds nice.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 24, 2005)

hey julie!! Biotherm has three main lines.. blue (oily), pink (dry), and green (combo). It depends on how dry your skin is.. the green toner has an alcohol in it so I would say try the dry. For moisturizer, try the aquasource green spf15.. it should be moisturizing enough especially with summer approaching. In the combination skin they have several cleansers.. a foam, a gel, a mousse, and a milk. It's just kindof a personal preference thing on which one you want to try. 

Source therapie is awesome, but not for my skin unfortunately as I am allergic to silicone. The claim on source therapie is '5 seconds to a silky smooth skin, 5 days to a completely regenerated skin'. Biotherm uses something called PETP (pure essensce of thermal plankton) in all their products. Source therapie has the highest concentration, and also a very high concentration of minerals. The silicone in it smooths the skin out and makes it feel beautifully silky.. an awesome base for makeup. You can use this as a serum or with another moisturizer if you are dry (which is what I would reccomend). The regeneration part comes in w/ the PETP and the minerals.. they increase sell turnover and after 5 days you should have a completely new layer of skin on your face.

I hope this helped and please do let me know if you have more Q's since this line is quite extensive


----------



## diesel (Apr 25, 2005)

Ooh - does the Cellulichoc work? The only review I heard was from someone skinny to begin with!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 25, 2005)

yes. especially when you combine it with abdo and drain choc.


----------



## diesel (Apr 26, 2005)

That's whole lotta choc! Thanks!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 27, 2005)

I love love love Biotherm skincare! 

I have: (And love!)

- Pure Bright cleanser
- Pure Bright makeup base
- Source Therapie (I can't rave enough about it!)
- Hydradetox Eyes
- Biopur toner
- Oleosource Elixir
- Aquasource
- Sense Matte foundation (My fave liquid foundation)
- Soft Touch foundation
- Lip Pencil #110
- Body fitness
- Drain' Choc
- Shower Choc
- After-Sun body moisturizer (With shimmers)
- After-Sun body moisturizer (The one without shimmers)
- Abdo Choc
- Aquathermale body scrub

I also own: (But I don't like them)

- Forget it concealer
- Play On free #35 (Not enough pigmented)
- Bubble Blush
- Magic Mix
- Line Peel (Anyway its for older woman!)
- Self-Tanner for pale skin

And I already tested: (And loved it)

- Biosource cleanser
- Biosource toner
- Biopur cleanser
- Biopur moisturizer
- Biocils
- Pure Bright toner
- Celluli Choc
- Body moisturizer, the white bottle
- Biomains
- Aquathermale body cream
- Aquathermale body wash
- Source Therapie (Its a nice eye cream, if you don't have undereyes circles)

So only 6 products I didn't love on 36 products.


----------



## Krystle (Apr 27, 2005)

*Another Biotherm question...*

I am at my wits end trying to find a skincare line that I like.  After all of hte reviews of this line, I am going to give it a try. 

Can one you lovely ladies who has or does work for them recommend some products for me?  I am NC20...combo skin.  I have an uneven skin tone and noticeable pores, but I wouldnt say large.  I rarely break out...like MAYBE once every 3-5 months and breaking out means 1-2 pimples.  I have undereye circles that drive me nuts. 

Any recs on what shade I would be in their foundation?  I am an NC20 or NW20 in MAC. 

Any suggestions?  I was going to order from Nordies..


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 27, 2005)

Prettykitty would be the one to ask about foundation..



unfortunately at this time biotherm doesn't make an exfoliation products that even out the skin tone. I would reccomend the biosource green combo line and hydra detox eye cream. To help tighten the pores, the biopur instant pore refiner.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 27, 2005)

*Yet another Biotherm question.*

I would love to try the Biotherm range but I'm clueless on what to try.
I have combination skin that's prone to spots and blackheads (my skin never looks clear) and also have a problem with dark circles around my eyes. I'm 21 and still have the same skin I had when I was 16 (crap). Please HELP!!!


----------



## cho0chylan3y (Apr 27, 2005)

*YET another biotherm question. Sorry!*

I'm trying to figure out what i should get from the biotherm line. I know Chelsea and Pretty Kitty are probably the ones most informed(?) about the line. I'm not really sure how to describe my skin(oily, combo, dry, whatever) so i'll just explain in my own words ;x 
My forehead is pretty oily when it gets to the end of the day and same with my cheek area by my nose. Practically all of my breakouts happen in between my eyebrows and around my hairline i get the occasional pimple on my cheek or around my lips but it's all pretty much concentrated in my eyebrow area. My pores are very small so i don't really have to worry about pore refining stuff or anything. I just want to get a face wash, toner, moisturizer, and treatment that would work for me. Thanks in advance! <3


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 27, 2005)

Biosource green cleanser, toner, and aquasource NCS moisturizer either spf or non spf. Biosource green exfoliator, and bipour mask. ancopur spot treatment.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 27, 2005)

biopur mask for blacheads, acnopur spot gel for pimples. Either one of the 3 skintype (combo, dry, or oily) for cleanser/toner/moisturizer depending on what you are.


----------



## cho0chylan3y (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks I will try that for now. What the best thing for dark circles under the eyes I've tried concealer but doesn't really work for me.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 28, 2005)

hydra detox eye cream


----------



## makemeover (May 1, 2005)

*Another question about Biotherm*

My friend recently raved to me about how well Biotherm works but since I have combination acne prone skin I was wondering if their products are non-comodegenic? I tried looking at their site but they don't provide many details or any ingredients. Thanks.


----------



## deathfairy (May 2, 2005)

Yeah i use Biotherm Acnopur as i have oily/pimple prone skin. Im 90% sure its non comodegenic. I think it works really well. My HG has been Dermalogica Clearing Booster though


----------



## ribeye (May 11, 2005)

What are the differs between the aqua non-stop eyecream and the D-stress one? When I ask the people on my biotherm counter, they only tell me that aqua non-stop is voor hydrating, and D-stress is for destressing (DUH!). But how do you know which one you need? If you have puffiness you can't use the aqua non-stop cream???? And from the Source therapie line, I can see 2 different bottles, or is it just an error on the site (www.sasa.com)? Are there any differences between the 2?


----------



## Julie (May 12, 2005)

Hey Chelsea, I've got a couple more questions for ya.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Can you recommend a good exfoliater from this line.  I am constantly getting dry around my nose area and I have been using St. Ives Aricot Scrub everyday but it doesn't seem to be working.  Also, are there any good masks for dry, dull skin?  I am putting together an online order. So far I have Biosource Softening Cleansing Foam for Dry Skin, Biosource Softening Lotion for Dry Skin and the Source Therapie Skin Perfector.

Thanks, Chelsea!


----------



## godiva (May 17, 2005)

I use Age Fitness day cream & Biosensitive Eye cream and I think they are great products!
Do you know if Biotherm has a foaming cleancer that is suitable for eye area?


----------



## Lollie (May 17, 2005)

I used some biotherm skincare products 2 years ago I think. I didn't like it one bit. I have combo skin and used a cleansing foam + lotion (green bottles - sorry, can't remember the names). It felt like it was all alcohol and made my skin feel dry.


----------



## banana (May 28, 2005)

I just bought a jar of aquasource non stop.  On the label it says to use it in the morning- is it ok to use it at night too?


----------



## kaddy (May 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_I love love love Biotherm skincare! 

I have: (And love!)

- Pure Bright cleanser
- Pure Bright makeup base
- Source Therapie (I can't rave enough about it!)
- Hydradetox Eyes
- Biopur toner
- Oleosource Elixir
- Aquasource
- Sense Matte foundation (My fave liquid foundation)
- Soft Touch foundation
- Lip Pencil #110
- Body fitness
- Drain' Choc
- Shower Choc
- After-Sun body moisturizer (With shimmers)
- After-Sun body moisturizer (The one without shimmers)
- Abdo Choc
- Aquathermale body scrub

I also own: (But I don't like them)

- Forget it concealer
- Play On free #35 (Not enough pigmented)
- Bubble Blush
- Magic Mix
- Line Peel (Anyway its for older woman!)
- Self-Tanner for pale skin

And I already tested: (And loved it)

- Biosource cleanser
- Biosource toner
- Biopur cleanser
- Biopur moisturizer
- Biocils
- Pure Bright toner
- Celluli Choc
- Body moisturizer, the white bottle
- Biomains
- Aquathermale body cream
- Aquathermale body wash
- Source Therapie (Its a nice eye cream, if you don't have undereyes circles)

So only 6 products I didn't love on 36 products._

 
wow thats a lot...


----------



## Racergirl (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm interested in this line too. Hoping someone could recommend some products for me. I have extremely sensitive (get eczema too), dry, but also extremely break out prone skin. My face is often red and itchy and very dry.

I was on accutane for acne and just got off it in Feb. It totally cleared me of active pimples (just not scars, redness, etc..) But lately ive been getting pimples! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No idea why...i seriously hope my acne is not coming back.

anyway...back to the biotherm, could someone recommend something for me? Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oops..one more thing: Do their cleansers effectively remove make up as well? Or do u need something separate for that? Thanks again!


----------



## Chelsea (Jun 11, 2005)

*Biotherm now on sephora.com!*

yay


----------



## SOLO x STAR (Jun 11, 2005)

*celebrates!


----------



## Jessica (Jun 12, 2005)

OK, since I'm rather ignorant re: Biotherm and have NOOOOOOO idea where to start.  What would you guys/gals recommend?  There's 5 pages of stuff on Sephora!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jun 13, 2005)

lol jess thats not even 1/2 of the line. whats your skintype?


----------



## FashionVixen (Jun 13, 2005)

Yeha, I'm interested in trying Biotherm too! Anything good for dry yet acne-prone types?


----------



## Jessica (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_lol jess thats not even 1/2 of the line. whats your skintype?_

 
Typical Combination, oily in the T-zone
It's been a rather difficult search of mine to find a moisturizer that doesn't make my face too oily, Cetaphil face wash so far has been the only cleanser that doesn't dry my face out something fierce.  I have breakouts esp. during that time of the month but usually it's only 2-3 at a time.
Thanks Chelsea for your reccs!!!  /hugs you/


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm really liking the Source Therapie, I notice a tremendous difference in my skin after using it for about a week--much brighter complexion and my pores seem less noticeable.

I'm using a sample of the Oleo Source moisturizer for Combo/Normal skin, and so far it's wonderful.  And smells soooo yummy!


----------



## MACattack (Aug 8, 2005)

Julie- I use St. Ives Apricot Scrub as well... but it's extremely harsh... I really suggest using it only 2-3 times a week. This may be the cause for those dry patches around your nose. To correct this problem before you buy into the Biotherm line, just try applying a heavy cream to those spots at night. HTH.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 11, 2005)

*Biotherm Suggestions*

I'm currently looking into this line for skincare, and I was wondering if any of you had some suggestions on what to get.. ( I have dry skin ) or if you know of another line that is good to use.  

Thanks alot


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 11, 2005)

Sorry Mods.. this topic should be in Skincare... ( I believe )


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 11, 2005)

moved it for ya  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




there's an existing biotherm thread here:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2950


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_moved it for ya  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




there's an existing biotherm thread here:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2950_

 
I just seen that when I was looking in the skincare fourm ( it seems like that always happens! ) 

Thanks again !


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 11, 2005)

Chelsea,  

I have a few questions about this as well, I have dry skin so I guess I will go with the (pink)  I do get a few belimishes but not enough to call my skin combo, I think?  I also would like a good skin brightner which I know Biotherm has a few which one do you reccomend?   Like Julie said,  Cleaner, toner, moisturizer ( which leads me to my other question, I use the Becca foundation in which I use the luminous skin colour which also acts like a moisturzer would that affect the Biotherm line? I guess I could use 2 moisturizers?  Never the less I want a good cleaning skin line... TIA


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 26, 2005)

I know they do different things but which is a better product to have? 
Source Therapie or the Hydra Detox Mask? Which makes the most and better difference to skin in the long run?


----------



## Jude (Aug 26, 2005)

I am a Biotherm skincare whore and thank the Oleo Source line for giving me great skin.  I couldnt recommend Biotherm enough! =)


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 26, 2005)

Ok Dopesickgirl you have to tell me what you use and what type of skin you have as you and Prettykitty have perfect skin and both reccomend Biotherm! Which products do you reccomend the most? I have combination skin which tends to be dryer but i wear an oil free moisturiser from Lush under makeup as along with Fix + it makes a great base for Studio Tech foundation, so i think i don't want to change that part of my skin care regime but i'm open to other types of reccomendations;


----------



## Jude (Aug 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Ok Dopesickgirl you have to tell me what you use and what type of skin you have as you and Prettykitty have perfect skin and both reccomend Biotherm! Which products do you reccomend the most? I have combination skin which tends to be dryer but i wear an oil free moisturiser from Lush under makeup as along with Fix + it makes a great base for Studio Tech foundation, so i think i don't want to change that part of my skin care regime but i'm open to other types of reccomendations;_

 
Sure thing hun!  I have combination skin.  Oily T Zone area with tendency to go dry and flaky if I am not careful.  I used to attack my skin with all kinds of harsh oil fighting products but have found that by mixing up the oil fighters and moisture rich products, I learned where the balance is to keep my skin looking fresh and dewey with fewer breakouts.  I hope this helps!

a.m.:  I use Biosensitive Softening Foaming Cleansing Water to wash my face first thing.  I don't want to use anything that is too harsh because I am going to be applying makeup and I want my face to be a soft, smooth and slightly dewey canvas.

I pat my face dry (no pulling and wiping!) and this is where, depending on the season, the step changes.  In the summer, I let my face dry completely and I  spray Fix + (about 5-6 pumps) all over my face.  During the hot days, I find that Fix + is perfect light moisturizer to keep me going.  However, in the winter, I need something that packs a little punch and for this, I use Biotherm Oleo Source Moisturizer.  It smells amazing and a little goes a long way.  This stuff is like the little engine that could of moisturizers!  It leaves my face so smooth and hydrated.

afternoon:  I keep a bottle of Fix + in my desk drawer so if I need a little refresher or if I reapply powder, I spritz it on and it keeps my face from looking dull and it prevents overdrying.

Evening:  To remove my makeup, I have found after spending tons of money on what seems to be everything, my skin reacts really well to Olive Oil and Baby Wipes... haha.  I remove all makeup (especially eye makeup) with the Olive Oil; working it into my skin in small circular motions.  To remove the oil, I use Huggies baby Wipes with Shea Butter.  I don't go to crazy with the wipes because I follow this up with a stronger, exfoliating cleanser.  For this, I use Biotherm's Pure Bright.  This is almost clay like in appearance.  It works so well while needing very little product and it removes all traces of makeup, olive oil and anything else.  The stronger cleanser and the oil cancel eachother out and you get the benefits of a completely clean face without it being overstripped or over-oiled.

I follow this up with a Toner.  I use Biotherm Clarifying Toner.  

So, I have crazy combo skin and if not careful, can be prone to break out in cystic pimples along my chin and sometimes forhead.  However, the rest of my face can get so dry and scaly.  To combat this problem, I apply clearasil to my chin, forehead and nose area only.  There are so many high end pimple creams out there but nothing has worked  better for me than the old high school standby; so I stick with it.  For the rest of my face, I use Oleo Source radiamce Elixer.  This is a oil based treatment that you would dot on your face and gently work it into the skin.  This stuff is just decadent, it smells amazing, it leaves your skin so soft and pretty in the morning and it sinks in quickly.  I hate when stuff just sits on your face.

This is Misc:  For my nighttime under eye treatment, I use pure shea butter patted gently and liberally.  I have dark circles and use a lot of concealer so even though I pat gently, that gentle skin needs some extra emollience.  In the morning, I use L'Oreal Collagen Filler.  From years of squinting through poor eyesight, I have a few creases under my eye.  This seals up that crease and makes my undereye look smooth and fresh.  it is also slightly mattifying so it assists in keeping  the concealer from creasing too badly.  

(((hugs)))

Sorry to ramble...lol


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 27, 2005)

Thankyou so much, that was so so informative and helpfull and we seem to have very similar skin!! And also we have similar colouring and i also have very dark eye circles and also creases prematurely under my eyes!! Ok i'm sorry but i can imajine always asking you advice from now!

I'm going to re-read the stuff you mentioned and see if i could make anything work for me..

I'm very interested about this L'oreal Collagen filler..i've never heard about it, what is it meant to be? I have very sunken undereyes and extremely dark circles and i always feel like i need loads of fat injected to make them less sunken.

I'm amazed to read you've got dark circles, your underye always looks fresh and not dark at all. What concealer do you use? I use Select Coverup which is the best thing i've found so far but it's not perfect. I do have extremely dark circles though.

Sorry if i am bothering you!


----------



## Jude (Aug 27, 2005)

Awww.. ask away hun.  I am happy to help =)

I have that whole sunken eye thing too.  I swear by Forget It (Biotherm..lol) and Effercenes by Lancome.  Wand Applicator type concealers are useless for me and the pot kind are too drying.  I am buying a new tube of Forget It tomorrow, I would be happy to  get a sample for you!

** I can also get you some samples of whetever skin care product they have available.  LMK hun ((hugs))


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 28, 2005)

I shall check all those things out and i think i might be able to get hold of samples, if not i'll let you know. Thankyou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Could you tell me more about the L'oreal Collagen filler? Does that make a lot of difference? And what about Biotherm eye creams, are they any good?

Also abit off topic but what foundation do you use? It looks amazing but i guess that's half to do with your great skin!


----------



## NutMeg (Aug 31, 2005)

Where's the best place to find Biotherm?


----------



## piika (Sep 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 
_Where's the best place to find Biotherm?_

 
Department stores, such as The Bay in Canada.


----------



## atlantatiffany (Sep 24, 2005)

thanks so much for this thread. it has been very helpful and i plan to try the line. i have very dry and dull skin. so i plan to try the source therapie and oleosource.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 11, 2005)

Is Oleo Source not available everywhere? I couldn't see it at my counter at all, but i havn't asked properly yet.
I got a sample of Source Therapie though!

If it can be used as a makeup base and i want to use it as one then using it under moisturiser wouldn't be a good idea would it? Though unless it's hydrating in some way i don't think i'd want to go without moisturiser.


----------



## atlantatiffany (Oct 11, 2005)

i went to sephora and bath and bodyworks and neither store carried the oleo soruce line. i had to order it from the website. i did get the source therapie which makes my skin so smooth. i'm not sure if it's suppose to improve texture or not, but i love the oleo soruce moisturizer. it's so freaking creamy. i wish it had an spf but it's really great for dry skin and it smells like lemons.


----------



## exodus (Oct 15, 2005)

Gosh, I can't believe I missed this thread! I LOVE Biotherm and have used it for the past two years (alternating with Lancome, simply because they have GWPs that I can't refuse lol) and I have to say that I absolutely love it. I credit the condition of my skin to Aquasource and Oleo Source. They make my skin so smooth! I still have occasional breakouts on my chin though, it seems nothing can ever change that, I've been having pimples on my chin for as long as I can remember. I have to say though, I'm not really impressed with the Biotherm cleansers. I use LUSH Angels on Bare Skin instead.

All this talk of Source Therapie makes me want to try it, but the price is such a downer!


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 24, 2005)

Seeing as Juneplum has quoted other thread, hope no one objects to this one being closed? I'm happy to open it again, especially as it's been made a sticky, feel free to PM.

Ah, shoot. Reopened because thread link doesn't appear to be working.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm just wondering, for those that use Biotherm, why is it so popular? I've never tried any of their products, but the raves this brand is getting are simply too many to ignore!

Are the products really that good, or is it just selected ones?


----------



## lokailyve (Feb 26, 2006)

wow, reading all the good reviews for this brand makes me want to try their moisturizer since i'm in need of another one.


----------



## blondekitten (Mar 2, 2006)

It's nice to hear what everyone thinks of their products...they sound great & I'm really interested in them. Do you think anyone could help me figure out which products would be best to use? I have normal skin, a little on the dry side...I'm lucky in that I almost never get blemishes BUT my skin is kind of...blotchy? Would anyone be so kind as to have any recomendations for a moisturizer (or anything else in the line really). Thanks


----------



## angela (Mar 21, 2006)

I just went to a local biotherm counter to get a free demo facial.. It turned out that the lady that helped me out was counter manager. She was extremely knowlegable about all the products and biotherm's history and she really made me feel comfortable and confident in buying their products. 

Anyway, my skin type is normal/combo (slightly dry during winter season). She put me on the normal/combo line. I bought the gel cleanser, clarifying lotion (toner), exfoliating gel, and Aquasourse non-stop moisturizer. I love the way this product smells and it leaves my skin feeling soft and refreshed. I must add that I've never had a skincare regime. But I really feel this is good start for taking care of my skin, now that I'm in my 20s. I recommend this line to everyone! I've only started using this today, but I'll be sure to update in a week


----------



## cakes (Apr 1, 2006)

Can somebody please recommend products (especially which moisturizer) I should try? I have really dry and senstive skin. Thanks!


----------



## lovalotz (May 4, 2006)

I love Biotherm!
I tested Hydradetox Eyes and bought it a few weeks after!
If i had more money,thanks to mac, I would probably buy a line of skincare from them =p


----------



## ^wendy^ (May 15, 2006)

Hydra-detox mask, the blue cleanser and toner are my favourite!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cakes* 
_Can somebody please recommend products (especially which moisturizer) I should try? I have really dry and senstive skin. Thanks!_

 
Biosource pink stuff, and try Aquasource for dry skin.


----------



## Sophia84 (May 22, 2006)

Guys anyone that has try the Hydra Detox moisturize the cream or the lotion? I used the Aquasource for 2 years and I changed it for the Estee Lauder Day Wear plus but with the months it made my skin more red ( I have lots of redness)and  not smooth , that's why I want to return either in Aquasource or the Hydra Detox!


----------



## Lorelai (Jun 8, 2006)

I recently purchased a variety of Biotherm products after visiting Bath and Body works since the store had two representatives present.  I didn't plan on spending so much, but after asking for a good face care product, I was ushered over to them.  Both consultants were quite helpful, giving me full explanations of my skin type and the products I should use- I have a dry surface, but oily skin underneath (who knew). 

In the end, I purchased everything but the exfoliating gel in the Combination/Oily Skin line, the normal/combination exfoliating gel, the pore reducer smoothing perfector serum and the line peel daily visible renewer for normal/combination Skin (which she told me to use only at night). 

I can honestly say Biotherm is turning out to be one of the best products I ever used.  I'm currently in the middle of my second week and already I'm seeing improvements- smaller pores, softer, healthier skin, radiant glow, and less oil! I haven't tried the Purifying Mask yet because I'm a little hesitant of masks in general (never tried them), but I may just give it a shot next week. 

8)


----------



## MACaddict08 (Jul 16, 2006)

Has anyone tried the 1-2-3 starter kits? worth it?


----------



## Wattage (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaddict08* 
_Has anyone tried the 1-2-3 starter kits? worth it?_

 
I haven't myself but I can say that I just recently switched to Biotherm and I love it! I have the most sensitive skin ever and I am using the light green (combination) line. It's definitely worth picking up a pack, imo


----------



## Blush (Apr 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 

 
_I'm just wondering, for those that use Biotherm, why is it so popular? I've never tried any of their products, but the raves this brand is getting are simply too many to ignore!

Are the products really that good, or is it just selected ones?_

 
Mmmm it's widely sold here in Spain and I don't think much of their products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love their Age Fitness line, though.


----------



## clamster (Dec 25, 2007)

My local Macy's no longer carries this brand!!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 25, 2007)

i soo wana try this brand! especially after hearing so many good comments about it...
i have quite oily skin [used to be very oily but its abit less now]
i have medium pores which i HATE! 
im quite sensitive [not alot just abit]
and thats about it really... im willing to try anything!

xx


----------



## Susanne (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i soo wana try this brand! especially after hearing so many good comments about it...
i have quite oily skin [used to be very oily but its abit less now]
i have medium pores which i HATE! 
im quite sensitive [not alot just abit]
and thats about it really... im willing to try anything!

xx_

 
I LOVE Biotherm skincare!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




glam8babe, try the Biopur Pore Reducer line!
I work with it every day, these products are awesome.

I can also highly recommend Age Power Fitness 2 and Aquasource Nonstop!


----------



## Ericita (Aug 1, 2008)

Sense matte (shade 110) used to be my HG foundation but I realized it isn't sold anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









They now have a different foundation for oily skin: matte pur. Has someone tried it? Does it come in shade 110?


----------



## Susanne (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ericita* 

 
_Sense matte (shade 110) used to be my HG foundation but I realized it isn't sold anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









They now have a different foundation for oily skin: matte pur. Has someone tried it? Does it come in shade 110?_

 
  I think it starts with the shade 120. Sorry


----------



## Lucenah (Aug 18, 2008)

I got a sample of source therapie and I absolutely LOVE it - it makes my skin so smooth and supple- but it is just so ridiculously expensive.. Though I really want to try out more biotherm products....... their cleansers don't seem TOO pricey - and i'm on the hunt for a good one...


Any recommendations?  if it helps, I have pretty normal, oily-ish skin. My cheeks are always slightly dry, but my t-zone isn't particularly oily.  I get more zits on my cheeks and forehead, for some reason - I actually don't ever remember getting any zits on my nose, ever.  


Just a simple Biotherm cleanser - nothing that'll make me too oily or dry, and is refreshing and will remove all my makeup  in the end of the day... any recommendations?


----------



## Susanne (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lucenah* 

 
_I got a sample of source therapie and I absolutely LOVE it - it makes my skin so smooth and supple- but it is just so ridiculously expensive.. Though I really want to try out more biotherm products....... their cleansers don't seem TOO pricey - and i'm on the hunt for a good one...


Any recommendations?  if it helps, I have pretty normal, oily-ish skin. My cheeks are always slightly dry, but my t-zone isn't particularly oily.  I get more zits on my cheeks and forehead, for some reason - I actually don't ever remember getting any zits on my nose, ever.  


Just a simple Biotherm cleanser - nothing that'll make me too oily or dry, and is refreshing and will remove all my makeup  in the end of the day... any recommendations? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Try Biosource cleanser in green


----------



## Lucenah (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Try Biosource cleanser in green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Is it this one: http://www.biotherm.ca/_en/_ca/facecare/index_prod.aspx?prdcode=01622x&CatCode=AXE_FACE_CA  RE^F1_VIS_CLEANSE^F2_VIS_CLEANSE_Gel& or this one: http://www.biotherm.ca/_en/_ca/facecare/index_prod.aspx?prdcode=001773&CatCode=AXE_FACE_CA  RE^F1_VIS_CLEANSE^F2_VIS_CLEANSE_Foam& ? 

Though, anyways, they both look really good.... ahhhhh


----------



## Susanne (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lucenah* 

 
_Is it this one: http://www.biotherm.ca/_en/_ca/facecare/index_prod.aspx?prdcode=01622x&CatCode=AXE_FACE_CA  RE^F1_VIS_CLEANSE^F2_VIS_CLEANSE_Gel& or this one: http://www.biotherm.ca/_en/_ca/facecare/index_prod.aspx?prdcode=001773&CatCode=AXE_FACE_CA  RE^F1_VIS_CLEANSE^F2_VIS_CLEANSE_Foam& ? 

Though, anyways, they both look really good.... ahhhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This one:

http://www.biotherm-usa.com/_us/_en/facecare/index_prod.aspx?prdcode=024108&CatCode=AXE_FACE_CA  RE^F1_VIS_CLEANSE^F2_VIS_*CLEANSE_Gel&*

But they are both good, the gel in summer and the foam in winter


----------



## solangeeese (Sep 1, 2008)

1-2-3 starter kits are worth it


----------



## Susanne (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *solangeeese* 

 
_1-2-3 starter kits are worth it_

 
True!


----------



## PinkPearl (Sep 3, 2008)

hi lovelies!
after reading the great raves about biotherm products, im thinking about switching from my clinique 3 step system to this.. i have only been using the clinique one for about 2.5 months but i havent really noticed any difference. actually, it may even made my skin worse. this past week, i tried using this spectro acne cream that i bought from the pharmacy, and tonight i noticed i started getting this annoying little dots on my forehead!!!! OMG!!!! help!!!! 

i tend to get oily in the T zone and dry on the cheeks.. i guess my skin wouldnt normally be considered sensitive, just normal i guess? im not quite sure =S but im really interested in the biotherm line, however, i dont really know where to start. i was thinking about getting the green biosource clarifying cleansing gel. would that be the right one? what else can you guys suggest for me? any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks everyone and sorry for rambling!! =P


----------



## Susanne (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkPearl* 

 
_hi lovelies!
after reading the great raves about biotherm products, im thinking about switching from my clinique 3 step system to this.. i have only been using the clinique one for about 2.5 months but i havent really noticed any difference. actually, it may even made my skin worse. this past week, i tried using this spectro acne cream that i bought from the pharmacy, and tonight i noticed i started getting this annoying little dots on my forehead!!!! OMG!!!! help!!!! 

i tend to get oily in the T zone and dry on the cheeks.. i guess my skin wouldnt normally be considered sensitive, just normal i guess? im not quite sure =S but im really interested in the biotherm line, however, i dont really know where to start. i was thinking about getting the green biosource clarifying cleansing gel. would that be the right one? what else can you guys suggest for me? any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks everyone and sorry for rambling!! =P_

 

Yes, try the green line from Biotherm. This is perfect for normal / combination skin. Maybe you can find a starter kit with cleanser, toner and moisturizer.

You will really like it, I once tried Clinique as well and was highly disappointed. 
Biotherm is totally different, I think!


----------



## PinkPearl (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks so much Susanne. im gonna try that out next time i go to a biotherm counter nearby.


----------



## kittykit (Oct 13, 2008)

I love Biotherm Aquasource. I was using Clinique 3 Steps for years and decided to switch to Biotherm - it was a great decision! I've sensitive skin and it gets dry in autumn/winter. I haven't had this problem with Biotherm. The toner is mild, unlike the Clinique one. The moisturizer smells nice too


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 13, 2008)

Actually I am using the seaweed line from Body Shop for my super oily skin (even on the cheeks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and my skin doesn't itch or gets red from this line (like it did from Normaderm by Vichy) but I haven't noticed any differences for my pores - and I need them to get smaller! The pore perfector has not one effect on my skin at all but after I am finished with the products (and I bought the hole line again a couple of weeks ago) I will switch to biotherm, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have some samples here for the pore reducer line and I am looking forward to try them.

Speaking of biotherm. Does anyone remember their makeup stuff? Not just the foundations but their glosses, liners and their loose e/s? I only have one product from their makeup left and it is the "playon free velvet pure pearl eye shadow" in 20 (nice shimmery yellow gold tone). I miss them


----------



## kittykit (Oct 13, 2008)

I've only bought a lipgloss at Oslo airport before and really liked it! I haven't seen their cosmetics line here.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I've only bought a lipgloss at Oslo airport before and really liked it! I haven't seen their cosmetics line here._

 
I went to a drugstore/department store a couple of months ago where I saw their makeup stuff three? years ago but it was all gone. They discontinued their makeup line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The lipglosses were so great


----------



## kittykit (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I went to a drugstore/department store a couple of months ago where I saw their makeup stuff three? years ago but it was all gone. They discontinued their makeup line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The lipglosses were so great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I bought the lipgloss 3 years ago too. I never knew they made cosmetics too until I saw them in Oslo. I've to agree, the lipglosses were great.


----------



## Martins999 (Dec 19, 2008)

I have aquasource non-stop for oily skin,very nice moisturizer,but expensive though.


----------



## DadaH (Sep 23, 2009)

I've bought a lipgloss before and really liked it!


----------



## SpookyGirl (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello! First post on Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I really wanted to post here because I'm currently using Biotherm products and I'm quite happy about them.
So, I'm using:

Biosource - Hydra-mineral cleanser toning mousse.
Biosource - Invigorating Toner

It's the green line, I have normal skin, sometimes a bit oily in the t-zone.

And I'm using Multi Recharge daily protective energetic moisturizer - normal to combination skin
It has SPF 15 and it's really moisturizing (a bit on the 'heavy' side, if your skin is more oily, maybe it should be avoided... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I was looking for a really moisturizing eye care, so after some research I ended up buying Aquasource nonstop yeux - ultra moisturizing eye gel, but I'm not so happy about this one...I don't have any wrinkles or puffiness, just dehydratation lines, but in the end of the day the skin was still a bit dry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Overall, I have to say I'm pleased with Biotherm products


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 6, 2010)

I used the pink Biosource cream cleanser years ago, and I kinda forgot about it. Recently I used it at a friends house, and was reminded of how nice it makes my skin feel. So I am definitely going back to that one the next time I buy a new cleanser.

My skin is quite dry now in the winter so I was thinking of getting a good moisturizer as well. Any rec's? It's been around 10 degrees below freezing for over a month now and I can see that my usual moisturizer just isn't cutting it.


----------



## miss_supra (May 12, 2010)

Best ever. My skin looked the best and was it's best when I used it. I stopped because I hate ordering online and department stores by me stopped carrying it.


----------



## vintageroses (May 12, 2010)

I've been using Clarins hydrating line for a long time, I just wanna try something else! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll look into Biotherm!


----------



## sexysellerie (Sep 11, 2010)

I definately have to agree with Susanne - Biotherm is soooo different from Clinique! 
I always thought "Hell, all those people are so crazy about Clinique - waht's wrong with my skin?" and then I got a biotherm set as a present. It's really different and I love the smell.


----------

